# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Want to Buy: Looking to buy Ron Paul "Superman" Action Figure

## 4_God_N_Country

Lemme know if you have anything 

the one on the right

----------


## oyarde

How much did these sell for ?

----------


## oyarde

I might try and pick one up .....

----------


## angelatc

> How much did these sell for ?


$50 or so, I think.   I was supposed to get a free set, but never did.  I see them on eBay for twice that usually.

----------


## oyarde

> $50 or so, I think.   I was supposed to get a free set, but never did.  I see them on eBay for twice that usually.


Earlier on e bay, I saw a Jones Soda Ron Paul Revolution unopened Cola that was @ about 15.50 with shipping for the next bid , the Cookbook for 7.99 and free shipping , a life size cardboard cut out for 40 , a 2008 Tops baseball card #C08-RP for 56 . All pretty cool , but other than the cookbook a bit over priced .

----------


## angelatc

> Earlier on e bay, I saw a Jones Soda Ron Paul Revolution unopened Cola that was @ about 15.50 with shipping for the next bid , the Cookbook for 7.99 and free shipping , a life size cardboard cut out for 40 , a 2008 Tops baseball card #C08-RP for 56 . All pretty cool , but other than the cookbook a bit over priced .


I have a signed cookbook from the 30 seconds I spent with Ron Paul, a couple 6-packs of the Jones cola, plus some pins, bumper stickers and refrigerator magnets.  I might email the lawyer who took over the PAC and see if he has any dolls leftover.   Its been a long time though.  But it never hurts to ask.

----------


## Danke

I have a signed cube van, anyone want it?

Runs well.

I hate the thought of selling it to someone who will paint over RP's tag.

----------


## oyarde

> I have a signed cube van, anyone want it?
> 
> Runs well.
> 
> I hate the thought of selling it to someone who will paint over RP's tag.


 How much ?

----------


## Danke

> How much ?


I don't trade with Injuns.

----------


## angelatc

> I don't trade with Injuns.


How much?

----------


## oyarde

> I don't trade with Injuns.


I have 120 FRN's , three beers , some potatoes , a new crank bait fishing lure , a 1915 wheat cent , an 1899 O silver dime ,  a .380 round , some 20 gauge shells  , 9 arrowheads laying around here .....

----------


## Dr.3D

> I have 120 FRN's , three beers , some potatoes , a new crank bait fishing lure , a 1915 wheat cent , an 1899 O silver dime ,  a .380 round , some 20 gauge shells  , 9 arrowheads laying around here .


Maybe it's not such a good deal anyways....

The van prolly has free candy spray painted on the side of it, if you take the sign off.

----------


## oyarde

> Maybe it's not such a good deal anyways....
> 
> The van prolly has free candy spray painted on the side of it, if you take the sign off.


Oh sh!t , that is probably on the other side .

----------


## Danke

> How much?


Three one ounce gold coins, Negotiable.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Oh sh!t , that is probably on the other side .


Yeah, like this....

----------


## angelatc

> Three one ounce gold coins, Negotiable.


I wil ask hubby.  I want a big truck like that.

----------


## oyarde

> I wil ask hubby.  I want a big truck like that.


That would be handy

----------


## oyarde

So these were sold as a two pc. set ?

----------


## angelatc

> So these were sold as a two pc. set ?


No, they were sold individually.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have a signed cube van, anyone want it?
> 
> Runs well.
> 
> I hate the thought of selling it to someone who will paint over RP's tag.


Is that Danke? Aww...look how cute he is. I wanna pinch his little cheeks.

----------


## Danke

> Is that Danke? Aww...look how cute he is. I wanna pinch his little cheeks.


No, that is Ron Paul.

----------


## oyarde

> Is that Danke? Aww...look how cute he is. I wanna pinch his little cheeks.


Notice the Free Candy grin as he leers to the left there .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Notice the Free Candy grin as he leers to the left there .


I see that lecherous smile. I wonder what he has behind his back?

----------


## oyarde

> I see that lecherous smile. I wonder what he has behind his back?


Probably the different color of spray paint he had been vandalizing the Reservation with .

----------


## angelatc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ron-Paul-Act...e=STRK:MESE:IT

----------


## semprelibere

A new set of action figures have been posted on ebay 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/302351156333...84.m1555.l2649

----------

